

The New Economics of Climate Change - primroot
http://www.newyorker.com/business/currency/the-new-economics-of-climate-change

======
paulhauggis
What about the billion dollars that Al Gore made from his carbon credit
company or the fact that he tried to get alws passed that would require most
major businesses in the US to by credits from his own organization?

Since we are talking about the "Economics of Climate Change", we should start
with this.

